# Drama on Thorpe Green!



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Last Sunday I went down to the green to feed the pigeons and after the seed had been distributed noticed one standing apart from the flock under a tree. I went towards her to ask her what was wrong (I don't know why I ask them, but I do) and she turned her back and walked away from me, so I followed. She walked a bit faster and tried to fly, but one wing wouldn't lift.

Then things became dodgy. Thorpe Green is only 10 strides wide. At one side there is the busy road where cars have been known to deliberately run down pigeons and on the other side the river, with a sheer concrete bank. I managed to drive the pigeon away from the road but it started to walk along the edge of the river. It suddenly struck me that she didn't know that she couldn't fly and might get it into her head to fly across the water. I immediately stopped my pursuit and sat down on a bench. The pigeon relaxed and began to wander back to the tree where I had found her, sometimes walking on the edge of the concrete moorings that run the length of the river, sometimes on the path that borders it. Then she did exactly what I had dreaded. She looked across the river and launched herself into the air , landing a couple of yards from the shore with her outsretched wings helping her to float.

The only people within shouting range were two men on a moored rowing boat so I ran towards them shouting "Excuse me, can you help me? Can you help me?", but they didn't do anything other than look bewildered. "Please help!" I cried, but of course didn't realise that they probably knew nothing about birds, didn't realise that there was a pigeon in the water and didn't realise that pigeons can't swim!

Eventually I managed to point and gasp "Pigeon! It can't swim, it will drown! Can I pull your boat towards it?" and eagerly grabbed and pulled the rope, which had no effect at all.

Fortunately the men and the pigeon were more sensible than I was. The pigeon fluttered towards the bank and one man hung over the edge (the river level was very low) while the other urged him to grab whatever part of the pigeon he could reach to lift her out. After a few tries they triumphantly fished her out and put the soggy darling in my arms.

So, this is Flash (initially named Splash, but Flash suits her better)!

Cynthia


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WAY TO GO, CYNTHIA!

(funny sideline...I had JUST started writing my response when I heard water! Looked over and there was Squeaks...getting a drink! How coincidental is THAT!? Water was definitely on my mind!)

Flash is very pretty and looks healthy and alert. What is wrong with her wing??

I'm sure she will do well with you!  

Love Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a rescue story. Well, I am glad the guys helped, I was dreading they wouldn't while reading the story.
Any ideas on what is wrong with this beautiful bird?

Reti


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Cynthia,

I'm sure glad you were there to bring her home. She is a very pretty bird. I hope her wing is fixable.

Feather


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

What an experience Cynthia.  
It's a real heart stopper when they look toward water & you know they can't fly.
I've had a few scare the daylights out of me, thinking they're going to try to fly across the lake, knowing full well they wouldn't make it.  

So glad the men were able to assist, & that 'Flash' is finally safe & secure in your care.  

Please keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Beautiful pigeon and a great rescue, Cynthia!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Cynthia,

What an adventure! I'm glad you were able to enlist some help to get her out of the water. Flash is a great name, and I'm glad she is safe in your arms now.

Have you noticed anything else out of the ordinary about her condition, any symptoms? She looks to be under a year of age and very pretty.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Cynthia, Im so glad you were successful with this rescue. What a day!!!! You must have felt so relieved.
And what a pretty girl she is. She certainly looks very pleased with herself. I hope her wing problem can be fixed.

I wasthinking you could write a book called 'Tales of Thorpe Green'. You have had so many rescues from this place and know most of the piggies . I have never been there but imagine what it must be like. Also it would be interesting to see the flock of white piggies. I dont see many white piggies here in London/suburbs.

Jayne


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Cynthia,

Great save! It's lucky everything worked out as it did.

She is very pretty.

Good luck with her.

Linda


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Wow, Cynthia, your timing was impeccable!!! How is Flash doing?


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

She looks good, she's lucky you were there and that the guys finally got it.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cynthia, I had totally missed this thread until now, and it was too exciting to miss! I am so glad you were able to save Flash. Such a pretty baby.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

They float pretty well. I've had them with soiled vents that I wanted to loosen up and so have gently lowered them into a bath of warm water deep enough that their feet can't touch bottom. Can't use soap, of course. If they don't realize that they're floating like a duck, or if they're too sick to care, you can just let 'em do it for as long as it takes. I had a pigeon friend who had a pool that they would occasionally land in, piddle around and then take off from.

Pidgey


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

*



I had a pigeon friend who had a pool that they would occasionally land in, piddle around and then take off from.

Click to expand...

*So you are saying that pigeon can land in the pool and float and take off from there?

I had a pigeon skim my pool once. I thought he was going to land in it and I was almost ready to freak out. I was wondering what would happen if he actually did land in the pool. I worry about the young ones flying around.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

The young ones probably have more to fear as their feathers can get wet. It's amazing how dry an adult pigeon can stay in rain or a bath. Soap negates that and they'll get real wet, real quick. Whenever you clean one up from oil, grease or whatever with Dawn dishsoap, you have to keep 'em awhile for them to get their waterproofing back. Otherwise, they can get so wet that they lose their insulation (and can get hypothermic) in a rainstorm and/or they can get so wet that they can't take off and fly too well.

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> The young ones probably have more to fear as their feathers can get wet. It's amazing how dry an adult pigeon can stay in rain or a bath. Soap negates that and they'll get real wet, real quick. Whenever you clean one up from oil, grease or whatever with Dawn dishsoap, you have to keep 'em awhile for them to get their waterproofing back. Otherwise, they can get so wet that they lose their insulation (and can get hypothermic) in a rainstorm and/or they can get so wet that they can't take off and fly too well.
> 
> Pidgey


Well, Pidgey, that just goes to show you that you can teach an old dog new tricks. I didn't know that soap negates the waterproofing. As many as we have washed I had never noticed.


----------

